# Timbrens?



## fisher_ma (Oct 26, 2013)

I have been looking at a set of Timbren's for my 2011 1500 with a Fisher HT. Do they really make a big difference or are they a waste of money?


----------



## pipelayer (Oct 6, 2013)

buddy of mine just bought em for his 06 2500hd. i think they would be by the way theyre set up, dont allow the front end to squat as much id assume. when he gets his in ill snap a picture of the truck, before and after.


----------



## ddobson (May 8, 2010)

I have a set on my truck. They keep the front end from sagging under the full weight of the plow. No problems with them, but they do slightly stiffen the ride in the summer months.


----------



## truckitup (Aug 21, 2011)

They are great.


----------



## MNPLOWCO (Nov 22, 2009)

Yep! Get'm. I had a 1500hd 2003..needed them but didn't get them. Had a 2500hd 2008..needed them but didn't get them. Now have a 2500hd 2013 Got'm!! Hug difference in stance. Makes attack angle of the plow to where is should be. Now I can push over curbs when I used to hit them with the plow mounts. I gave my torsion bars 2 turns as well, but you may not have to do that to yours. Mine was due to weight of the new
Fisher XLS which is pretty heavy.


----------



## buddymanzpop (Nov 14, 2009)

I have them in a GMC 3500 DRW year round, In my daily drver Silverado 1500 I run them in the winter and switch back to factory bump stops in the spring, summer and fall to get back to that nice smooth GM ride.


----------



## starspangled6.0 (Dec 3, 2013)

Got them in our trucks. Well worth it!


----------



## bigmackmiller (Nov 15, 2011)

Made a huge difference on my 01'


----------



## gwhalen3 (Jan 15, 2010)

Yep. Get them. My 2000 2500 moves maybe 1/4 inch with them. Without them I thought the tires were gonna rub the fender. Big difference and improvement. Well worth it.


----------



## Diesel Dan (Sep 8, 2012)

Have them on my duramax, much better than my dads with our


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

I think they are worth it I had a set on my old '97 chevy 3/4 ton with the diesel never had to play with the T 
bars


----------



## Luke S. (Sep 11, 2013)

They're well worth it, get 'em!


----------



## mnglocker (Dec 24, 2008)

I've got them in both the trucks. They're a frame saver.


----------



## trevier (Dec 24, 2007)

are these hard to install? I need something to help with the sag in my front end of my 07 1500. I couldn't find anything on youtube that would assist me either,


----------



## upplowin (Aug 25, 2013)

Well after reading all these posts, I'm sold, I'm going to get some!!!


----------



## starspangled6.0 (Dec 3, 2013)

trevier;1688753 said:


> are these hard to install? I need something to help with the sag in my front end of my 07 1500. I couldn't find anything on youtube that would assist me either,


They're insanely easy. Locate the bump stops on your truck, find the appropriate wrench or socket, take the bump stops off, and install the Timbrens. That's it.


----------



## trevier (Dec 24, 2007)

starspangled6.0;1688850 said:


> They're insanely easy. Locate the bump stops on your truck, find the appropriate wrench or socket, take the bump stops off, and install the Timbrens. That's it.


do you have to take the tire's off in order to do this?


----------



## mnglocker (Dec 24, 2008)

trevier;1689013 said:


> do you have to take the tire's off in order to do this?


It may allow better access to the bump stop. If your bump stops are press in and not bolt on, you'll need a good jack stand, and a floor jack that can go high enough to compress the lower control arm.


----------



## trevier (Dec 24, 2007)

mnglocker;1689024 said:


> It may allow better access to the bump stop. If your bump stops are press in and not bolt on, you'll need a good jack stand, and a floor jack that can go high enough to compress the lower control arm.


uhm, I have a 2007 chevy 1500 classic model. I put these on my old f250, easy as pie, certainly stiffened up my ride, but hey it was a 250 so it was laready stiff to begin with.


----------



## mnglocker (Dec 24, 2008)

Go crawl under you truck and look. If you can't handle taking a tire on an off and it's your hang-up, you probably shouldn't be in this business.


----------



## trevier (Dec 24, 2007)

mnglocker;1690048 said:


> Go crawl under you truck and look. If you can't handle taking a tire on an off and it's your hang-up, you probably shouldn't be in this business.


I think I can handle since I've been in construction since 92. Was just asking a couple of questions on this subject.


----------



## mnglocker (Dec 24, 2008)

trevier;1690316 said:


> I think I can handle since I've been in construction since 92. Was just asking a couple of questions on this subject.


Thumbs Up


----------

